# French Bulldogs More Popular than GSDs



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks like the French Bulldog knocked the German Shepherd down to 3rd place in most popular dogs in the U.S. I'm not disappointed by this because I think we all know the dangers of a breed becoming TOO popular, but I'm a little surprised it was the French Bulldog that overtook the GSD.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I think that ship has sailed.......


SuperG


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

SuperG said:


> I think that ship has sailed.......
> 
> 
> SuperG


In regards to GSDs being too popular? Agreed.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

🤦‍♀️ I should have gotten a French bulldog


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

French Bulldogs are the new popular/trendy "purse" Instagram dogs.
They're very cute .... and useless and health nightmares.....breeding gone soooooo bad.

Partially blame this guy


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I lived next door to two of them, and their owners. Don't get me wrong, they were all right, in a talk occasionally across the fence, maintain their property, unobtrusive, kind of way. 

But . . . people have often asked on this forum, variations on the question, "what type of person is a GSD owner, etc. etc."
Answer: the opposite of a Frenchie owner. 

GSD owner = hiking boots. Or snowboots. Or maybe cowboy boots or blundstones. Frenchie owner = rainboots with some painted on pattern. 
And so on. I imagine the typical Frenchie home as being as dirt and dog hair free as a brain surgery ward or the semiconductor soldering room at a an Apple computer plant. 
GSD home = usually at least a little more tolerant of dog hair and chaos. 
Owns a chainsaw and a truck or SUV? More likely GSD owner. Owns a Prius and could not start even an electric chainsaw? Frenchie. 
Frenchie owner =Ikea or Pottery barn. GSD = Home Depot or Tractor Supply. I'm sure there are exceptions, but I'm painting in broad brushstrokes here. Take it in good humor. 
I'd rather have the Frenchie owners back than the people who replaced them. 

They are kinda cute, and people are gonna love what they love. But what were they originally bred for?


----------



## Der-Gute-Schafer (Mar 6, 2021)

They were a cross between toy bulldogs and French ratters in the 1800’s. To be companion dogs Only. 😂
The dogs were highly fashionable and were sought after by society ladies and Parisian prostitutes alike, as well as creatives such as artists, writers, and fashion designers.

soooo....That about sums it up.😂😂

They are cute And really friendly dogs. A lady down my street has one. It sounds like my husband snoring at night when just taking a normal breath of air through its pushed in snout though. Bless it’s little heart.
Our shepherds really look confused and concerned when she tries to play with them. Like they have no idea what to do. It’s quite funny.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Biscuit said:


> 🤦‍♀️ I should have gotten a French bulldog


If you'd gotten a French Bulldog you'd still be at that park looking for your lost car key.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

WNGD said:


> French Bulldogs are the new popular/trendy "purse" Instagram dogs.
> They're very cute .... and useless and health nightmares.....breeding gone soooooo bad.
> 
> Partially blame this guy
> View attachment 570770


I saw that picture and thought "That explains it."


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

A friend of my mom's has a french bulldog that's only 7 months old but already needs an expensive surgery. No thanks I'll stick with my shepherds


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Never saw them as cute. They're butt ugly and useless. Way overbred and boring. I actually feel sorry for them. Greedy breeders have destroyed their health. So, I'm glad GSD have gone to 3rd.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

the breeds were ranked according to registration statistics 

as more and more gsd breeders continue to place pups on limited registration only, fewer and fewer owners will bother with registration 

not a bad thing imo


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> I lived next door to two of them, and their owners. Don't get me wrong, they were all right, in a talk occasionally across the fence, maintain their property, unobtrusive, kind of way.
> 
> But . . . people have often asked on this forum, variations on the question, "what type of person is a GSD owner, etc. etc."
> Answer: the opposite of a Frenchie owner.
> ...


I have both a chainsaw and a Prius.... Granted the Prius is the spouse's car. Ole is not allowed in it and I need her approval before I sit in it to make sure that I am not greasy or covered in dirt or sawdust. 

If I am feeling fancy I sometimes take her Prius to Fleet Farm. 

No wonder I am so confused all the time!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

If we move to a property we are looking at, 25 miles out from my work, with rising gas prices, I just might have to get a Prius myself. 
And I will cop to having some furniture from Ikea. It is remarkably GSD resistant.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, darn, I shouldn’t have gotten Rolf.
I guess I’ll return him to the breeder. Long flight back to Germany, but, hey, French Bulldog will be so worth it!


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

No need to return to breeder - I will take that handsome boy off your hands so you can pick up a French Bulldog and be one of the cool kids.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

On a related note How Criminals Are Capitalizing on the Demand for Pandemic Pups . I don't spend too much time worrying about anyone stealing my GSD.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

There was just a story on the news of busting a horrible condition BYB puppy mill. All GSD's, they were destined for Kijiji and Craigslist and you can bet the buyers wouldn't be meeting there. 

$2-3000 per dog and 20 puppies on the ground ....


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

davewis said:


> On a related note How Criminals Are Capitalizing on the Demand for Pandemic Pups . I don't spend too much time worrying about anyone stealing my GSD.


"Not only are pets yanked from yards, cars and stores, but those in high demand are targeted in home invasions and armed robberies on the street. 'People will see a French bulldog in someone’s window and just break into the house.'" 

I don't know if my dog would take action to protect the house, but he puts on a good show. No one is going to see him through the window and think trying to walk off with him is a good idea.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Can’t we all be friends?!?









My shepherds first time interacting with a Frenchie...I was surprised at how well they got along considering the Frenchie (15weeks old) wouldn’t stop biting their tails and hocks.


----------



## SurudRump (Oct 25, 2021)

German Shepherds will always be better for me. At least they are smarter. I have two dogs, one is a German Shepherd, and one is a French Bulldog. They are smart and funny dogs, but the Frenchie is amazing me every day. In the beginning, I was struggling with him because he was eating everything that he was finding. It caused a lot of problems. Now I am more attentive to it and always give him food from the nutrition plan I have found on ourfrenchie.com. My main objective now is to teach him to eat only after a special command, like my Shephard.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

tysonsingh said:


> Can’t we all be friends?!?
> 
> View attachment 572617
> 
> My shepherds first time interacting with a Frenchie...I was surprised at how well they got along considering the Frenchie (15weeks old) wouldn’t stop biting their tails and hocks.


"What is THAT????"


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Uuugh! Another totally inbred, messed up, short-nosed breed with chronic breathing problems...

When I was working for a lady who bred them, after I sold the kennel, the Frenchies drove me nuts. The would constantly run the fences of their runs, and trample the poop into the cement until you couldn't properly clean it off. They were also really horrible mothers - had whole litters died because the moms were clueless as to how to care for the pups. 😥 

Yes, they could have been kept alive by bottle-feeding, but that would have required an around the clock commitment, not something the kennel owner was able or willing to do.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I kinda like ugly dogs; Bulldogs, Frenchies and English Bull Terriers. But horrible physical specimens, the former two should never have been bred/manufactured. I feel sorry for them too and the health issues (beyond the tortured breathing) is legendary.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I feel sorry for them too and the health issues (beyond the tortured breathing) is legendary.


Quote from an EB owner "They sound so cute"


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

My wife and I have an EB. We love her to death, her personality is next level. Yes they have issues with allergies. She just turned 7 in April, her name is Daisey Mae.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

My college mascot was a English Bulldog. I got to meet the last mascot before he retired and he was a really nice dog. I’d like to have one, but I plan on moving back to a hot, humid climate one day and I wouldn’t want to subject a brachycephalic dog to that kind of weather.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My Mother ad a EB as a child and always loved them. A friend of my son's family had a litter a few years ago and I took my Mom to see the litter. Her smile is a treasured memory, they are super cute, just not for me lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I understand that you love your EBs but it is sad that they breed handicapped animals on purpose, supported by the AKC.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> I understand that you love your EBs but it is sad that they breed handicapped animals on purpose, supported by the AKC.


Totally agree. I was reading an article that said the British equivalent of the AKC reworded its breed standard to support healthier breeding of EBs, but the AKC said it would not do the same. Very sad.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

brittanyS said:


> Totally agree. I was reading an article that said the British equivalent of the AKC reworded its breed standard to support healthier breeding of EBs, but the AKC said it would not do the same. Very sad.


Follow the money. They breed what sells.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Squidwardp said:


> I lived next door to two of them, and their owners. Don't get me wrong, they were all right, in a talk occasionally across the fence, maintain their property, unobtrusive, kind of way.
> 
> But . . . people have often asked on this forum, variations on the question, "what type of person is a GSD owner, etc. etc."
> Answer: the opposite of a Frenchie owner.
> ...


Oh darn. I'm selling a pair of new unused Merrell Mens Moab2 GTX Leather MD Hiking boots. I've tried 3 expensive brands of allegedly waterproof hiking boots, they all started leaking after a few months. My $40 rainboots have outperformed the $200 plus hiking boots. 
I don't have a chainsaw, but I do own a leaf blower and an hedge trimmer


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I cant stand brachy breeds either, never liked the look of them, my mother got an EB a year or so ago(probably a badly bred one too) and whenever I'd visit he could barely manage an off leash run in the cold, much less in the heat.
I've heard aggression issues are starting to pop up in FBs as well, randomly attacking their owners, other dogs, etc, not surprising considering most of them are genetic disasters, mostly bred for color too.
I've seen a couple well known breeders who price and breed for color(merle being the most expensive, of course) while their dogs are untitled with barely any health testing, and from what I remember, one of their top bitches X Rays somehow went around and shows her hip out of socket during an OFA X Ray, she claimed it was weird positioning😳


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> Oh darn. I'm selling a pair of new unused Merrell Mens Moab2 GTX Leather MD Hiking boots. I've tried 3 expensive brands of allegedly waterproof hiking boots, they all started leaking after a few months. My $40 rainboots have outperformed the $200 plus hiking boots.


Funny you mention that brand. I've had two pairs of Merrell Moabs, mid hiking boots. Both fit well, have decent traction, but: first pair was maddening with coming untied. The laces seemed to have a slick coating or texture. You'd have to triple knot the shoe strings basically. The second pair did not have the issue with the laces, but they are anything but waterproof. Even heavy dew will seep through. 
I find Lowa boots much better with the waterproofing aspect. Also, I've discovered Muck brand boots, and they are hard to beat for muddy or wet environments, though not a proper hiking boot. 
If you scroll through reviews on REI, a fair number cite the lack of water resistance in the Moabs.


----------

